# Black Widow's Haunt Video



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Great vid found on her site. Check it out.
She does amazing work!!!

http://www.thewidowsden.com/Halloween 2005.htm


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Some great props!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, widow!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

what gets me most is how professional the layout is.
a good eye for spacing props is invaluable.

very original creations.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think that is the same video she had on the Halloween-L Video.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great! Yeah, it's easy to get bitten by the video slideshow bug.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great video slideshow. Thanks for pointing it out Bram Bones. And wonderful job Blackwidow!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW! That was so cool!!! Hats off to you Blackwidow!!!! :jol: :xbones: And thanks Bram Bones for pointing the way!


----------

